# Las Ropas



## Weliton

Hola a todos, hoy no vengo a contestar, sino a preguntar.
Haciendo un trabajo para mi clase de español me apareció una duda sobre algunas traducciones;
*-*?La traducción de BERMUDA para el español seria mismo *bermuda* o hay otra alternativa?
*-*?Qué quiere decir POLAINA? No encontré ninguna traducción
*-*JAQUETA DE COURO, ?debe ser traducido "al pie de la letra" o hay otra forma?
*-*?CÁLCETIN es lo mismo que las *medias * qué usamos en los pies?
*-*Sobre la traducción de BRINCO: *aro*, *arete*, *pendiente* y *zarcillo*, ?todos corresponden mismo al "brinco", que es usado como accesorio en las orejas?
*-*?Cuál es la traducción de VESTIDO? ?Igual a portugués?
*-*BOTAS, ?seria igual al portugués?

!Espero ayuda!
Desde já agradeço, e deculpas pelo meu intento no "espanhol", e pelos acentos de exclamação e interrogação (por não estarem de "cabeça pra baixo").


----------



## Vanda

Você deu uma olhada no dicionário que fica acima da página do fórum? Além das traduções tem exemplos de uso.
Veja:
vestido - http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/vestido


----------



## Weliton

Aham, obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

ah! Me esqueci de dizer que você pode ter todos os acentos que quiser e precisar. Quando estiver digitando, no alto do quadro à direita tem todas as letras é só clicar nelas! 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1666313
ñ ¡ ¿ ü ã    

E quando aparecer algum nativo, ele poderá dar mais exemplos além dos que constam no dicionário.


----------



## Weliton

Ahh sim, demais a dos acentos!
Aham, espero os exemplos dos "hispanohablantes"
Y que vengan pronto.


----------



## Tomby

Bermudas (em plural) é isto: (fato de banho para homens).
_Polaina_ é polaina (clic).
_Jaqueta de couro_ é chaqueta de cuero
Calcetín (calcetines, normalmente em pl.) é _meia (Peça de roupa que cobre o pé e parte da perna)._
_Brinco_ é pediente (pendientes, normalmente em pl.)


----------



## Weliton

Gracias por la ayuda *Tombatossals*.
¿La unica traducción correcta para "brincos" seria *pendientes*?
¿Y se usa *cinturón, cinto o correa* para el accesório que usan las mujeres?


----------



## Tomby

Weliton said:


> ¿La unica traducción correcta para "brincos" seria *pendientes*?


Normalmente sí. Los "aros", "aretes", etc. son _tipos_ o _formas_ de pendientes (aunque debería ser al contrario). En España, por ejemplo, "comprar unos pendientes = _comprar uns brincos_".
Pendientes
Brincos (em baixo, não the rockers Los Brincos )


----------



## Tomby

Weliton said:


> ¿Y se usa *cinturón, cinto o correa* para el accesório que usan las mujeres?


Não compreendo que quer dizer.


----------



## bolboreta

La mujeres usamos cinturones, igual que los hombres (por lo menos en España).


----------



## Fanaya

bolboreta said:


> La mujeres usamos cinturones, igual que los hombres (por lo menos en España).



Bueno, a día de hoy se ha perdido esa costumbre con eso de que los jóvenes llevan los pantalones casi por los tobillos... 

Por otra parte, en español normalmente decimos cinturón, pero también es correcto decir cinto. En cuanto a la correa, se refiere a la parte que se abrocha de un reloj de pulsera, básicamente '_a correia dum relógio de pulso_'.


----------



## bolboreta

Sí, o a la correa de un perro.


----------



## Weliton

Hum.. Muito obrigado pelas ajudas, me serviram bastante.



Fanaya said:


> Bueno, a día de hoy se ha perdido esa costumbre con eso de que los jóvenes llevan los pantalones casi por los tobillos...



¡En verdad Fanaya!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En España cinturón es usado tanto por hombres como por mujeres, me refiero a la palabra.

Ahora bien, cinto o correa normalmente sólo lo decimos los hombres. Yo soy natural de Cartagena (España) y allí llamamos correa a la del reloj y a la de los pantalones.

Saludos


----------



## turulata

La traducción de BERMUDA para el español seria mismo *bermuda* o hay otra alternativa?
*Es la misma palabra en ambas lenguas*

Qué quiere decir POLAINA? No encontré ninguna traducción
*POLAINAS: "medias sin pie" de forma tubular (tubo) que se colocan sobre las botas (para protegerlas del barro, la humedad, etc). Eran muy usadas por los gauchos, vaqueanos, pastores. Actualmente, se emplean para abrigo y también como  protección contra piedras, humedad y suciedad en montañismo y otros  deportes de aventura.* *Generalmente cubren la pierna, desde el tobilla hasta la rodilla y pueden ser de lana, nylon y/o materiales impermeables en caso de usarse para la nieve
*
*-*JAQUETA DE COURO, ?debe ser traducido "al pie de la letra" o hay otra forma?
*Chaqueta de cuero ... aunque, en la Argentina, se usa más la palabra "campera de cuero"*

CÁLCETIN es lo mismo que las *medias * qué usamos en los pies?
*En España: calcetines
En Argentina: medias*

Sobre la traducción de BRINCO: *aro*, *arete*, *pendiente* y *zarcillo*, ?todos corresponden mismo al "brinco", que es usado como accesorio en las orejas?
*En España: pendientes o aretes
En Argentina: aros*

Cuál es la traducción de VESTIDO? ?Igual a portugués?
BOTAS, ?seria igual al portugués?
*Ambas palabras son iguales en portugués y español
* 
!Espero ayuda!
Desde já agradeço, e deculpas pelo meu intento no "espanhol", e pelos acentos de exclamação e interrogação (por não estarem de "cabeça pra baixo").[/QUOTE]


----------



## Weliton

Obrigado *turulata*!


----------

